# Help Compare These Two Litters?



## sunnybm (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've never had a Golden and I've learned so much from this forum over the past couple of months as I've tried to research more about the breed and how to chose a good breeder. I'm hoping some of you can give me your opinions about two litters I'm currently looking at.

The dogs are:
Magik's Easy Ryder X Omni's Just Doing Time

and

Boca Gold's Peking Duck X Honeykyst Southern Belle

Is that enough information?


Thanks for any input you have.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

sunnybm said:


> Hi everyone! I've never had a Golden and I've learned so much from this forum over the past couple of months as I've tried to research more about the breed and how to chose a good breeder. I'm hoping some of you can give me your opinions about two litters I'm currently looking at.
> 
> The dogs are:
> Magik's Easy Ryder X Omni's Just Doing Time
> ...


I think all of the breeders are reputable but I don't know them personally. Perhaps some Floridians will chime in. Here is some more detailed information about the dogs being bred. Above I have hyperlinked their AKC names to lead you back to their pedigrees.

Here they are again, this time hyperlinked to their OFA clearance page.


Magik's Easy Ryder X Omni's Just Doing Time

Sire: Ask for updated CERF eye clearance, breeder should have a hard copy. All other clearances are in order!  Both of his parents are missing elbow clearances-- discuss with breeder.
Dam: Ask for updated CERF eye clearance. All other clearances are in order! 

Also ask why the two are being bred. What is the goal for the litter? 



Boca Gold's Peking Duck JH WC BISS X Honeykyst Southern Belle

Sire: Everything looks good here with clearances. Dog is titled, I like him a lot---very pretty boy!
Dam: Same as above. 
As always, ask why the litter is being bred. What is the goal? 
I like #2 best!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Both dogs from the first pairing only have a cardiac clearance from a practitioner- it is best to get the clearance from a cardiologist.


----------



## sunnybm (Nov 27, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I think all of the breeders are reputable but I don't know them personally. Perhaps some Floridians will chime in. Here is some more detailed information about the dogs being bred. Above I have hyperlinked their AKC names to lead you back to their pedigrees.
> 
> Here they are again, this time hyperlinked to their OFA clearance page.
> 
> ...


That was quick...thank you! I will be going to see litter #1 this weekend so I'll be able to ask about the missing information. I've also been leaning towards litter #2, but the first litter will be ready a whole month earlier! 

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## sunnybm (Nov 27, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> Both dogs from the first pairing only have a cardiac clearance from a practitioner- it is best to get the clearance from a cardiologist.


I noticed that too, but I wasn't sure just how important it is to come from a cardiologist versus a practitioner. Is it a deal-breaker type of thing?


----------

